# Fledgling Pigeon Rescued



## unusedkael (May 30, 2015)

I rescued a fledgling pigeon from where I work a couple days ago. A flock moved into the warehouse and management had pest control come in to removed them. I found it in a box and I'm reasonably certain its parents were among the ones removed. I knew if I left it it would be found and killed too so I brought it home in a box. I would like to care for it until it can be released. What is the best way to do this without it becoming tame? I estimate it is about 15-20 days old but I could be off. I called the local SPCA and they told me to take it back to work but I didn't tell them about pest control in order to stay anonymous. They recommended rolled oats for food. I welcome all advice, I'd really like to give the little guy a chance.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here is a link on how to feed and what to feed baby pigeons: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm *


----------



## unusedkael (May 30, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. Would you say it is old enough to start pecking or should it still be hand fed?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He has no idea of how to eat on his own. He needs to be fed. You can do that with frozen peas which have been defrosted and warmed under warm running water. Make sure they are warm, and not hot. Hold him on your lap and against your body. Open his beak and put in a pea, then push it to the back of his throat and over the tongue. Let go of his beak so that he can swallow. Then give him another one. Start with about 25 to 30 peas, 3 times a day. Then work up to more as he grows. After a while you can leave some with him to practice picking up by himself. Once he can do this, it will be easier for him t o learn to pick up seed. Also leave him with a small crock of water, and to teach him how to drink you will have to gently dip his beak into the water, but not over his nostrils. Do that several times a day, and he will learn.

*The link Skyking has given you is a very good one. Please take the time to read the information on that website. It will answer most questions you may have.*


----------



## unusedkael (May 30, 2015)

I have been reading through that link and there is indeed a lot of helpful information. I have been feeding him defrosted peas and corn, three times a day about 30 pieces. I'm a little concerned because this morning when I came in to feed him instead of flapping and squeaking madly like usual, he seems very subdued, only half flapping and chirping lightly. His appetite still seems fine as he went for the food but when I put him down in his box he bundles himself up and shivers slightly. Is he cold? It's about 20 degrees Celsius in the room he's in.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is his crop emptying okay? Make sure it empties before you feed him again. That isn't that warm. If you have a heating pad, you should st it on LOW, cover with a layer of towel or cloth, and put him on that. If he is too cold he won't be able to digest his food.


----------



## unusedkael (May 30, 2015)

I have a heating pad I will set up for him. How do I check that his crop is emptying? The front part of his throat/chest puffs up when I feed him and is mostly flat by the next time I feed if that is an indication.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, that's the crop. Well is he is getting enough and the crop is emptying, he should also be making a lot of droppings. How do they look?


----------



## unusedkael (May 30, 2015)

Green and solid mostly. When I checked on him at lunch he had made a complete turn around. False alarm I guess, or he was just too cold. I'm going to put the heating pad under half his box and see if that helps and just keep an eye on him. Thanks for the continued help!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Keep the heating pad on low. Possible to post pics of him and his droppings?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What a cute birdie! Bless you for helping him.


----------



## unusedkael (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you leave some peas with him after feeding him, and some seed to let him start to practice picking it up. Not oatmeal. Can you get some wild bird seed? And leave a small crock of water in with him. Peck at the seed with your finger to show him to peck. And gently dip his beak into the water, but not over his nostrils. Do this several times a day, and eventually he will learn to drink. 
He's so cute.


----------



## unusedkael (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for the tips, I had left a crock of water with him but he kept doing his business in it. I can get wild bird seed, any particular variety? I've been dipping his beak into a little bowl of water after hand feeding him, he's drunk once on his own but I'm sure he'll get it. Honest opinion, what are the chances he's going to be able to be released successfully once he's ready? I'd love to keep him but it's not really possible right now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, they have an uncanny way of hitting the water dish. You just have to change it often, or run a wire through the box and hang a feeder that you would put in a bird cage to the side. By raising it a bit to where he can still drink from it, it usually avoids them pooping in it. It would be easier with a cage, rather then a box, but it can be done. A bird hand raised like this has not had the opportunity of having his parents and flock teach him the basics of living in the wild. Where and how to find food, avoiding predators, etc. He can be soft released into a flock, and hopefully join them and learn from them, but his chances of survival are not what they would be if raised by his parents. He could make it or not. Would be better to find someone who maybe has other pigeons and find him a home. We do have an adoption section on here, and there are people who are looking to adopt. You may be able to find him a home that way, or can try releasing him and hope him makes it. 
That's how I started with pigeons. Came home with 6 babies who lost their homes when someones old porch had been torn down. I raised them with the intention of releasing them when older. Then I learned how their chances go down when hand raised, so instead we built a loft for them. Of course, others have been added since. LOL.


----------



## unusedkael (May 30, 2015)

That's a good idea with the wire to hang a water container. I will check the adoptions forum, maybe there is someone from my area on there.
We had another scare tonight, this morning he was fine and energetic, this evening he was lethargic and sickly looking. He kept falling over when he tried to stand and barely had his eyes open and for a little while I thought I might lose him. I got him to eat some baby food, the kind recommended by that other site. I also gave him a few drops of apple cider vinegar mixed with water as I've read on here that seems to be beneficial. He seems to have come around a bit, much more lively but still can't balance when he stands up. I had the heating pad added, and Im monitoring the room temp too. Am I not feeding him enough or the right stuff? He gets about 30 peas and corn pieces three times a day. I would take him to the vet but I'm worried they would simply euthanize.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He needs calcium with vitamin D3 for strong bones. What baby food did you feed him?


----------



## unusedkael (May 30, 2015)

Heinz turkey and vegetable baby food, the pureed stuff. He was back to normal this morning again but now I'm quite concerned I'm not doing something right. There is only one pet store where I live and they are very limited in supplies. Would a calcium suppliment ground up and a pinch added to his food help?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Don't suggest baby food with meat in it. Pigeons are vegetarians. Sounds like you are taking great care of him though. Thank you for rescuing the little guy!


----------



## unusedkael (May 30, 2015)

I could have sworn I read "turkey flavored" baby food recommended on here or another pigeon website, it sounded odd to me too but I assumed it was for the protein. Can anyone suggest an alternative? Proper baby bird food is not available to me.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think turkey baby food would have been suggested. You can mix the peas, corn, and carrots though. A little bit of baby applesauce mixed in is good for the ph of the crop. Helps to move things along. He needs calcium and vitamin D3 also, which he would get if fed the KayTee baby bird formula. 
How have you been giving it to him? And how much.


----------



## unusedkael (May 30, 2015)

"Human baby food can also be given at a pinch (a liquidy mix, chicken flavor)." - posted by John_D in http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/baby-pigeon-dove-how-do-i-feed-11824-2.html
I may have misunderstood, regardless, I want to feed him the right stuff, baby bird formula isn't available locally so I was wondering on alternate sources of calcium and vitamin d3 I can give. When I was feeding him the baby food I was using the syringe and balloon method which seemed to work very well. I can puree some peas, carrots and apple sauce, if I ground a cuttle bone would that work for calcium? The baby formula I was feeding about 15ml, or three 5ml syringe-fulls. The peas and corn I was feeding about 30 pieces.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think John was referring to a baby bird. Food is more liquidy then. But if you continue to feed a liquidy mix, then he isn't getting enough nutrition to grow on. Make it like a thick pudding. Yes, you can ground up cuttle bone if you can grind it into a powder. Put a good pinch into his food. Not sure how much he would need if giving it that way, but he would also need D3 or sunshine to be able to utilize the calcium. Humane calcium pills with D3 can be used, but would have to be ground up and not sure how much. Too much calcium isn't good either. 

I think this link could help you a lot. There is a lot of useful information here.
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


----------



## unusedkael (May 30, 2015)

I have read through that site but it doesn't mention about the calcium. I will discontinue using the babyfood, I'm going to try to make the recipe described on that site for young woodies. What do they mean by fat balls? He is in a very sunny room, will that be sufficient for the vitamin D?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't give him any fat, and too many peanuts would also be bad for him. Woodies diets are a little different than a regular pigeon.


----------



## unusedkael (May 30, 2015)

The pigeon passed away last night, he had another episode of weakness and breathing heavy. I wrapped him in a blanket to keep him warm and did a check online for what could be going on. Last time he was like that he pulled through on his own and the vet would have euthanized so i couldnt really do any thing but wait. 
Thanks for all the support and help, at least now I'll be better prepared if another orphan comes my way.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping him. I'm sorry for your loss. You helped keep him comfortable and I know he appreciated the caring.


----------

